# Using A Household Juicer to prepare fruit juice?



## arcticsid (Jan 14, 2009)

A friend of mine has one of those Jack La Blam, or La Jack, whichever juicers and he was wondering if this was an effective way to get juice for wine production? Seems to me it would take forever if you wanted to make more than a gallon or two. Would it remove anything that would be important to making wine? Personally, I don't care,he loves it to much to let me use it but it was an interesting question, I could however help him drink his wine!!and told him I would ask yalls opinion on his behalf. Any ideas? Also seems to me that this method would eliminate alot of the pulp and significantly reduce the amount of sediment when using fresh fruits.
Thanks 
Troy


----------



## CeeBeeYew (Jan 22, 2009)

I popped in and have the same question. A year ago I made some lovely nectarine wine by fermenting the fruit in muslin bag. I am now the owner of a little press and we have one of those high speed juicer things. I am trying to work out which would be easier for a pretty small quantity and whether using the juicer might not get all I need from the nectarines. Indeed I'm wondering whether I should just ferment with the solid fruit in the bag as it worked out very nicely last year. 

Any suggestions gratefully received. Cheers.


----------



## Conquistadude (Jan 22, 2009)

We use a juicer, and love it.

I know a guy that juices then takes the pulp and puts that in nylon sack and throws it in as well.

I love using a juicer because it does help in reduicing the amount of pulp that gos in, and that would later add to the sediment.


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 23, 2009)

But then again Con, you may be creating to much pulp. Don't ask me for certain, I am a frozen wino. I'd sure be interested to see what the others have to offer. For what you pay for a juicer and a "press", seems to me it may not be worth the cost. Glad to see my question came up, because I am genuinley curious about this. I think one of those Jack La Blam, whatever juicers, are pretty spendy. And so are presses. Around these parts, were lucky to find concentrated fruit juice consistentley, well, at least the kind we like. Perhaps I'll squeeze the cats tail in the door one more time. I realize this has nothing to do with making wine, but for me, it could be a cool lable. "EEK" or something silly like that
Take Care All
Troy


----------



## Conquistadude (Jan 24, 2009)

The juicer we use was $25-$30. And It does a great job cutting down the pulp. What we do is then take the pulp (because some times their is still chunks of fruit) and run it through again. if we feel that there is a lot pulp, we usually run it through a strainer, But we have only needed to to that once out of about 12 times. I love using a juice.


----------



## dbzlof (Jan 26, 2009)

We used a juicer for the first time last fall with pairs off our tree. We had enough for a six gallon batch of wine we just bottled in fact. It turned out great. Half we left dry, and half we sweetened. At first we didn't know what to expect, there was a lot of pulp, but it seemed to settle out rather quickly. It was a lot for six gallons, so next time I'll take them over where I get my apples pressed, but for a gallon or two I think its great. Come to think of it, we have two gallons of carrot wine going that was also from a juicer.


----------



## Denny32 (Aug 16, 2010)

I have been using one of those Jack LaLanne juicers for a few years. I have found it works great for wine making as well. I recently used it to juice four melons giving me two quarts of juice. I added the pulp in a nylon bag to the must and am very pleased with the results.....but time will tell as it ages.
I borrowed the juicer to a friend who wanted to try making carrot wine. He did not add the pulp because in his words, "It was dry and tasteless." He was very impressed with the juicer.
I look forward to using the juicer to make some hard cider in the next couple of months. 
If you were interested in buying one ONLY to use for must, I would suggest a steam juicer. However, if you like to drink the juice as well I highly recommend the Jack Juicer. It is a very fast and efficient way to extract juice from some (not all) fruits and veggies.


----------



## Lurker (Aug 17, 2010)

Juicers work fine for wine. Sqeezing the cats tail is only good if you don't have something better to squeeze. BYW Troy, how does that work?


----------

